# Live webcam of salmon in st. Marys river



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

VERY cool link i thought you guys might enjoy. Wish i was there now... 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/arlfishcam#_=_


ENJOY!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Sat there staring at blank screen of water for like 4 minutes, thinking to myself,,, this blows...

Then a HUGE SCHOOL came though, literally covered the screen for a long time,,, very cool. 

Those fish are workin' hard goin' against that current.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

They look tasty :evil:


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

We've been watching that for weeks now haha


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

the camera is located right on the powerhouse in soo saint marie, inside of the orange netting that has a few pink pimples hanging off it


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

We need someone to go throw some spoons in front of that cam so we can watch some live fishing. :lol:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

man vs. fish said:


> the camera is located right on the powerhouse in soo saint marie, inside of the orange netting that has a few pink pimples hanging off it


Thats where i guessed it to be. i went to college there and that was where we did most of our fishing!


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool cam, thanks for knocking all the productivity out of my day


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

Very cool, was just watching and saw one with a lamprey attached to it. The lamprey was about 3/4 the length of the salmon. Have never seen that before.


----------

